# Engine noise coming through my speakers?



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

I noticed today that I could use my speakers as a tach instead of playing music. I went through my entire wiring system (almost) and thought that I had found the problem, the ground connection for the amp. But now it just started back up again. Any suggestions of what it could be. It's a high pitched noise that gets higher as the engine revs.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If your RCA cables and your power wire are too close, alternator whine can come through the RCAs to the amp. Are the two on the same side of the car?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

no, RCA's are down the left and power and the amp remote wire are down the right.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Some things I would try...

Make sure the deck has a ground strap and it's attached to a solid grounding point. 
Sand down all your grounding points to insure a good metal-to-metal contact. 
Check all other grounding cables especially the amp ground. 
Take a spare set of RCA cables, run them direct from the deck to the amp.

You could always beef up you battery ground and alternator ground. This is what I plan to do with mine.

Good Luck

Seth


----------



## Brainstorm (May 7, 2002)

That usually means bad ground on the amp. Make sure you have it grounded at a good spot, no more that 16" away from the amp. The best sopt is the spare wheel well, on an unpainted spot.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Its very possible your head unit is fooked. If your grounds are right, and nothing is crossed, i would be lookin at that warranty. I know there is fuzz on mine when i up the power going through my head unit. Its not constant, but fuzzes a bit when power changes (revs). Only in the very low revs through, basically when i push the 2L under 600rpm the alternator becomes absolutly useless and thuse causes this change.

Also, get a power check at your local mechanic garage. Hook your ride up and itll tell ya how your battery is, how your alternator is holding up, and tells you how much your thumpers are eating up. Always a good thing to have anyways.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i would say the ground wire or you have a really cheesy set of rca cable's that can pick up little things and your amp just magnifies that sound


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

call me dumb for asking, but are you using an aftermarket deck or the stock deck with a Line Output Converter on it. I see a lot of the ladder at the shop and people mess connections up and get the same problem. I doubt it but it's possible, unless you do have an aftermarket and then I'd have to look at it


----------

